# The Dornian Heresy.



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

What did you guys and gals think of the Dornian Heresy? Personaly, I loved it.

For those of you who don't know what the Dornian Heresy is, it is a alternate timeline in 40k where all the traiter Primarchs stayed loyal and the Loyal Primarchs {with exceptians} turned traiter.{ http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=200543 }


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I loved the idea, and was really impressed with how the Writers pushed-on and made it a reality. There is no doubt it's a labour of love and the care and dedication lavished on it is clear from the forst.
However, and this is my personal opinion, I don't think it became what it _could_ have become. Rather than what was being mooted when I looked in on the thread that got it started (a possible total re-write of the HH, not just changing which Legions had gone bad, but maybe even changing the whole tale to get something really original). What we got seemed to be just a palette swap of good to bad, with some wierd Legion-Chaos god dedications.
Kudos to the writers for what they've produced, but it was a big miss for me, with none of the originality that was promised.
Still, people are making armies and new fluff based on it, so that can only be a good thing in promoting enthusiasm and fun in the hobby.

GFP


----------

